# marking the queen



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

What can I use to mark my queen with if I don't have a queen marking pen?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Nail polish. Typing correction fluid (white-out).


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

You can buy queen marking pens in the wal-mart craft section.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Available at many craft stores

http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Pages/oil-based-paint-marker-medium-point.aspx

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/449760/Sharpie-Paint-Markers-Medium-Point-Assorted/

http://www.michaels.com/Sharpie-Oil-Based-Paint-Pen/gc1650,default,pd.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most all hardware stores have testor's enamel pens. They work fine.


----------



## Imperial (Mar 1, 2013)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Nail polish. Typing correction fluid (white-out).


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG !!!! That's funny
I like water based markers,,,Walmart is where I gotem. Good laugh!!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Last year I picked up a paint pen set at _Michael's_. The set had every queen marking color in it. I think I paid $6 for the set. They work great!


----------

